# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Ç'është shpirti?

## StterollA

Ta vesh ne peshore trupin e njeriut para se te vdes dhe pasi te vdes ai peshon njelloj. Çfare eshte shpirti? Ku eshte shpirti? 
Vjen ne kete Bote ne forme te nje trupi, jeton disa vjet dhe iken prape?? Pse vjen.. pse iken?

----------


## GodIsOne

PO te zbulohej enigma e quajtur shpirt, atehere asgje e pasqaruar nuk do te kishte ne kete bote.... Ajo eshte fshehtesia me e madhe e cila zbulohet pjeserisht ne momentin e vdekjes ndersa teresisht ne boten tjeter... Per kete me shume na flasin librat hyjnore...

----------


## Mina

Kisha pershtypjen se trupi i njeriut peshon me shume se vdekuri sesa se gjalli. 
Sa per shpirtin do te thoja qe eshte e brendeshmja e paprekshme e gjithkujt. Perse-ve te tjera nuk i pergjigjem dot sepse jane enigem.

----------


## kolombi

Shpirti eshte ai liber shumefletesh i jetes se njeriut qe mbart bukuri e te fshehta,
Thone se me vdekjen e njeriut shpirti clirohet nga burgu i trupit dhe behet arome ,tingull,behet drite,behet rilindje.

----------


## *Ema*

shpirti eshte ai qe shifet veten ne syte e njeriut, shpirti ndihet kur puth buzet e njeriut qe dashuron

kur vdes shpirti i njeriut perhapet te hapesire, dhe nja pjese e tij hyn ne njerezit te cilit ai njeri ka dashur!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MtrX

> _Postuar më parë nga Paper_MooN_ 
> *shpirti eshte ai qe shifet veten ne syte e njeriut, shpirti ndihet kur puth buzet e njeriut qe dashuron
> 
> kur vdes shpirti i njeriut perhapet te hapesire, dhe nja pjese e tij hyn ne njerezit te cilit ai njeri ka dashur! *


Ti Paper_MooN duhet te drejtohesh andej nga albumi i fotove tek tema Fantazi ne foto I dhe II, sidoqofte me pelqen pikeveshtrimi yt, se qenke si shpirt...

----------


## GoDDeSS

umm cfare eshte shpirti? Shpirti eshte c'do ndjenj qe ka nje person.

----------


## StterollA

> _Postuar më parë nga kolombi_ 
> *Shpirti eshte ai liber shumefletesh i jetes se njeriut qe mbart bukuri e te fshehta,
> Thone se me vdekjen e njeriut shpirti clirohet nga burgu i trupit dhe behet arome ,tingull,behet drite,behet rilindje.*


Bukur kjo, po desha nje definim real jo letrar te shpirtit.

GoDDesS, ato jane ndenja qe vertetohen me shkence. Edhe pse te gjithe besojne qe egziston shpiriti, askush s'mund te thote se ca eshte; askush se verteton dot ku eshte, nga vjen dhe nga shkon ai pasi trupi te vdes.

----------


## *Ema*

shpirti eshte dikca si shqisa e gjashte. Ka njerez te cilet nuk besojne ne existencen e tij, por ka dhe nga ata fatlumet qe e ndiejne!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

Shpirti eshte FRYMA E PERENDISE, eshte ajo qe e bashkon Njeriun me Atin qiellor, eshte e perbashketa e gjithe krijeseva te gjalle qe kane te njejtin Krijues.

Shpirti leviz me gjakun, shikon me syte, prek me gishtat e dores, qesh me buzet, qan me lotet qe dalin nga syte, ngazellehet ne pranine e Shpirtit te Shenjte, pushtohet nga dhimbja e brendshme kur fatkeqesia troket ne dere, i fal jete njeriut gjate dites dhe fle kur bie nata, per tu rizgjuar serrisht ne mengjes.

Shpirti eshte ai qe i fal njeriut jete dhe pasuria e vetme qe njeriu merr kur largohet nga kjo bote.

----------


## Klevis2000

SHPIRTI
Miku im vazhdoi duke besuar se kësaj radhe më ka shpjerë në situatë të vështirë e pa rrugëdalje. 
- C"është dëshmia juaj se njeriu ka shpirt, se pas vdekjes do të ringjallet, se nuk është vetëm trup i cili pas vdekjes shkatërrohet në elementet e tij përbërëse dhe çka thotë feja juaj për të ftuarit e shpirtrave? 

Pas të menduarit të shkurtër iu përgjigja mikut: 

- Pyetja juaj, pa dyshim, është mjaft e ndërlikuar. Diskutimi për shpirtin është sikur të ecurit nëpër parrugësi (absurditet). Dëshmitë ekzistuese flasin në llogarinë tonë e jo tuajën. 

Jam ndalur ca çaste duke menduar, e pastaj kam vazhduar: 

- Përpiqu që së bashku me mua të mendosh pak! Treguesi i parë i cili do të na ndihmojë kur diskutojmë për ekzistimin e shpirtit është fakti i pranuar se njeriu ka dy natyra: 
*KLIKO KETU DY HERE*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21899
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20731
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...711#post373711

Natyrën e jashtme, fenomenale, të dukshme në të cilën bën pjesë trupi i tij me të gjitha cilësitë e materies, kurse e cila si e tillë ka peshën e saj, zë vend të caktuar, i nënshtrohet ndikimit të kohës, ndërrimit, lëvizjes, kalimit nga gjendja në gjendje, bie në situata të ndryshme: njëherë është e shëndoshë që herën tjetër të sëmuret; e njeh trashësinë, ligësinë, të kuqtë, zbehjen; gjendet në gjendjen e aktivitetit, përtacisë, e kaplon kotja, zgjuarsia, uria, ngopësia. Këtu hyjnë edhe ndjenjat, disponimet, epshet, frika, pasionet etj. 

Për shkak të asaj që kjo natyrë e jashtme e dukshme e njeriut me ndjenjat plotësuese ka atribute të materies, themi se trupi i njeriut dhe shpirti i tij shtazarak janë nga materia; dhe natyra shpirtërore brenda vetë njeriut e cila është e ndryshme nga e para dhe me te e kundërt. Karakteristikat e saj janë: jondryshueshmëria, moskufizimi me kohë dhe vend dhe përhershmëria. Atë e përbëjnë: arsyeja me kriteret, përfundimet (logjike) dhe kategoritë e saj të përhershme, ndërgjegjja me ligjet e veta, ndjenja estetike dhe "Uni" (i njeriut) i cili në vete përmban të gjitha cilësitë e theksuara të mendjes, ndërgjegjes, ndjenjës estetike dhe etike. "Uni" është jomaterial dhe plotësisht i ndryshëm nga shpirti shtazarak të cilin e copëtojnë uria dhe nepset. "Uni" është uni (qenia) i njeriut absolutisht i pakufizuar me ndihmën e të cilit ai përjeton ndjenjën e thellë të pranisë, ekzistencës, të treguarit dhe të prezentuarit në botë: se këtu është dhe se këtu ngaherë ka qenë. Kjo ndjenjë është e përkohshme, gjithnjë e njëjtë, pa të kaluarën dhe të ardhmen e saj. Uni është, në të vërtetë, E tashmja e vazhdueshme e paraqitur në ndjenjën e gjithnjëshmërisë dhe përhershmërisë. 

Këtu natyrisht bëhet fjalë për llojin krejtësisht tjetër të të ekzistuarit nga i pari. Ky ekzistim nuk ka atribute të materies prandaj nuk i nënshtrohet ligjit të ndryeshmërisë dhe nuk është i kufizuar as me kohën, as me vendin e as që mund me diç të matet. Duke iu falënderuar jondryshueshmërisë së këtij ekzistimi, arrijmë ta masim të ndryshueshmen; duke iu falënderuar absolutitetit të tij mësojmë relativen në botën e materies. Shkurt, fjala është për të ekzistuarit e natyrës shpirtërore (tabîaturr-rruhijje). 

Të pyetemi tash: cila nga këto dy natyra e përfaqëson njeriun. A është njeriu trupi i tij apo shpirti i tij? 

Që të vijmë deri te përgjigjja e vërtetë në pyetjen e shtruar, duhet të hulumtojmë se cila nga këto natyra i është nënshtruar tjetrës. 

Materialistët pohojnë se njeriu në të vërtetë është trupi i tij, i cili ka rol parësor në krahasim me të gjitha të tjerat që njeriu i posedon. Të gjitha të tjerat, siç janë: arsyeja, përfundimi logjik, ndjenjat (estetike dhe etike), ndërgjegjja, qenia ose "Uni" njerëzor, vetëm janë shtojca të trupit dhe kanë rëndësi të dorës së dytë në krahasim me trupin, sepse i janë nënshtruar dhe janë në shërbim të tij. 

Mirëpo, ky pohim i miqve tanë materialistë është i gabuar. Trupi i njeriut i është nënshtuar shpirtit të njeriut. Ai e ndjek shpirtin e jo shpirti atë. A nuk ndodh që trupi të kërkojë ushqimin kurse ne e privojmë nga ky, sepse paraprakisht kemi vendosur që atë ditë të agjërojmë në emër të All-llahut?! Trupi ynë, kur zgjohemi në mëngjes, fillon mekanikisht ta zbatojë planin e punës të cilin e kemi planifikuar dhe deri në hollësi e kemi përpunuar. Kush është ai i cili këtu vërtet ndjek, dhe kush është ai i cili është i ndjekur?!! Atë çast kur luftëtari vendos të flijohet dhe e ngjesh dinamitin rreth vetes me të cilin dëshiron ta shkatërrojë tankun, ku është atëherë trupi, ku është aty interesi material të cilin ai do të mund ta arrinte me flijimin e jetës së tij? Kush e ka fjalën vendimtare në këtë çast? Shpirti është ai i cili vendos të mos e shpjegojë me çfarëdo interesi material asnjë drejtim materialistik. Por edhe trupi nuk ka fuqi ta refuzojë urdhrin e shpirtit, që ti kundërvihet. Atij i mbetet vetëm të zhduket. Tash shihet qartë se cila nga këto dy bota ekzistuese është më parësore dhe më e rëndësishme, cila nga dy natyrat e njeriut vërtet e përfaqëson njeriun?! 

Ne sot kemi më shumë dëshmi që trupi i njeriut ka rëndësi dytësore në krahasim me shpirtin e tij. Këtë të vërtetë na e vërteton tërë ajo që sot ndodh në fushën e amputimit, transplantimit të disa pjesëve të trupit të njeriut; çka lexojmë për zemrën elektronike, veshkët artificiale, bankën e gjakut dhe syve dhe çka dimë për transplantimin e disa gjymtyrëve sikur të duarve, këmbëve dhe zemrës. Nuk do të jetë aspak e çuditshme dhe qesharake nëse dhëndri në vitin 2000 hyn tek nusja dhe e sheh si ajo e nxjerr nga goja protezën, e heq perukën, i heq gjinjtë plastikë, i nxjerr sytë artificialë, e heq këmbën e drurit dhe në fund nga nusja mbetet vetëm skeleti i ngjashëm me shasinë pa dyer dhe ulëse. 

Shohim se trupi mund të prehet deri në atë shkallë, të zbërthehet dhe mbërthehet pa kurrfarë frike se çka do ti ndodhë personalitetit, çka qartë flet se ajo dorë, këmbë, flokë, ata sy ose gjinj nuk janë vetvetiu njeri. Ti sheh se këto organe mund të transferohen, ndërrohen dhe në vendin e tyre të vendosen bateritë, vidhat dhe pjesë nga alumina e që njeriu sërish të mbetet ai që është, pra, njeri. Pra shihet se shpirti është ai i cili "mban timonin" duke drejtuar makinën e cila quhet trup. Atë mundemi praktikisht ta prezentojmë si një drejtori të cilën sërish e përfaqëson këshilli i drejtorisë i përbërë nga shumë qeliza të trurit. Por shpirti në asnjë rast nuk është tru. Shembulli i trurit është i ngjashëm me shembullin e qelizave të trupit i cili i nënshtrohet urdhrit të cilin e pranon dhe të cilin e zbaton. Trup në tërë këtë janë vetëm dorëzat të cilat i vesh ajo dorë e padukshme - shpirti dhe me ndihmën e tyre operon në botën e materies. 

Në bazë të kësaj që u tha të përfundojmë se: Njeriu ka dy natyra: parësor është shpirti i tij, kurse dytësor trupi i tij. 

Pas vdekjes natyra dytësore shkatërrohet (zhduket), kurse parësorja i bashkangjitet botës së amshueshmërisë. 

Sa u përket ithtarëve të filozofisë, atyre dëshirojmë tua prezentojmë një dëshmi tjetër të të ekzistuarit të shpirtit në bazë të cilësisë me të cilën shquhet lëvizja. Kjo lëvizje është e pamundur të kundrohet përveç jashtë vetë atij. Është e pamundur ta kuptosh lëvizjen deri atëherë derisa edhe vetë ti bashkë me atë lëvizë në rrethin e njëjtë. Që ta kuptosh duhet ta kundrosh nga jashtë. Mund të të ndodhë që në ashensorin lëvizës nuk mund ta kuptosh se a është i ndalur ashensori apo është duke lëvizur. Kjo është kështu sepse je bërë pjesë e tij e përbashkët në lëvizjen e tij. Të vërtetën do ta mësosh atëherë kur nëpër dyert e ashensorit do ta hedhish shikimin në objektet që gjenden jasht. Ngjashëm ndodh nëse gjendesh në tren i cili ngadalë lëvizë nëpër binarë. Lëvizjen e trenit e ndien vetëm atëherë kur ai ndalet ose kur ta hedhish shikimin nëpër dritare. Nuk do të mund ta vëresh as lëvizjen e Diellit nga Dielli. Lëvizja e tij mund të vërehet nga Hëna apo Toka, sikur që as lëvizja e Tokës nuk mund të vërehet meqë gjendemi në të. Lëvizjen e saj mund ta kundrosh, për shembull, nga Hëna. 

Një gjendje mund ta përfshishë vetëm kur gjendesh jashtë saj. Ne nuk do të kishim mundësi ta kuptojmë karakterin kalimtar të kohës sikur te ne të mos ishte "pjesa e cila kupton", kurse e cila është jashtë kësaj kalueshmërie të vazhdueshme kohore, d.m.th. e cila qëndron "në prag të amshueshmërisë". Sikur botëkuptimi ynë i karakterit kalues të kohës të lëvizte çdo çast me treguesin i cili i tregon sekondat, asnjëherë nuk do të mund ti kuptonim ato sekonda. 

Kështu vijmë deri te rezultati hutues se në vetë ne ekziston pjesa e të ekzistuarit tonë, e cila është jashtë suazës së kalimit të kohës, d.m.th. e cila është e amshueshme. Ajo e kundron lëvizjen e kohës, kurse vetë është në gjendjen e qetësisë, e kupton atë dhe nuk përzihet në të. Për këtë arsye kjo pjesë nuk rritet dhe nuk vjetrohet, prandaj edhe nuk shkatërrohet. Atë ditë kur trupi i njeriut vdes, kjo pjesë do të mbetet duke jetuar jetën e saj të veçantë pa u kufizuar me kohën. Kjo pjesë është shpirti. 

Të gjithë ne mundemi në brendinë tonë ta ndiejmë këtë ekzistencë shpirtërore në trajtë të pranisë, përhershmërisë, tregueshmërisë dhe ekzistueshmërisë e cila është plotësisht e ndryshme nga të ekzistuarit e ndryshueshëm material. 

Kjo gjendje e brendshme të cilën e ndiejmë dhe kuptojmë në çastet e zgjuarshmërisë së brendshme, kurse të cilën e kemi quajtur gjendje e pranishmërisë, në të vërtetë, është udhëheqës i cili na udhëheq nga ekzistenca shpirtërore brenda nesh dhe na shpie deri te enigma që quhet shpirt... 

Dëshmia e dytë për ekzistencën e natyrës sonë shpirtërore është ndjenja jonë fillestare (fitrijjeh) e lirisë. Sikur me ndonjë rast të jemi vetëm trupa materialë brenda jetës materiale me të cilën drejtojnë ligjet e domosdoshme materiale, ndjenja jonë fillestare e lirisë nuk do të ketë kuptimin e vet. Domethënë se ne posedojmë shpirtin i cili ngrihet mbi suazat e kohës dhe i tejkalon vdekjen dhe nevojat materiale. 

Çtë thuhet këtu për ringjalljen. 

Askush pas vdekjes nuk është kthyer që të na lajmërojë për atë se çka ka ndodhur me të atje. Nuk ka hyrë as Dita e Ringjalljes e cila do të na shërbente si argument dhe dëshmi e qartë (e ringjalljes së sërishme). E gjithë ajo që mund të thuhet për ringjalljen është se ringjallja është e vërtetë fetare të cilën e pranojnë edhe arsyeja edhe shkenca. Ato e pranojnë këtë të vërtetë fetare për shkak se dëshmitë e të ekzistuarit sikur edhe të gjitha fenomenet e tij tregojnë atë se në çdo gjë ekziston kthimi nga pika nisëse dhe se çdo gjë ka rendin e vet. Kështu nata e ndërron ditën në mënyrë që kjo dukuri të përsëritet sërish me fillimin e ditës së re. Dielli lindet, pastaj perëndon në mënyrë që sërish të lindet. Stinët e vitit ndërrohen: vjen vera, pastaj vjeshta, e pastaj vijojnë dimri dhe pranvera në mënyrë që menjëherë pas pranverës sërish të fillojë vera e pas saj vjeshta, pastaj dimri dhe kështu me radhë. Pasi të zgjohemi ne përsëri flejmë, e kjo parashtron zgjimin tonë të sërishëm. Të gjitha këto janë fakte të cilat na konfirmojnë se pas vdekjes pashmangshëm vjen zgjimi i sërishëm, sepse "çdo gjë ka rendin e saj". All-llahu i Gjithëfuqishëm për Veten në Kuran thotë se është Fillues (el-mubdiu) dhe Përtëritës (el-muidu):" 

"Ashtu siç ju ka krijuar, ashtu edhe do të ktheheni tek Ai..." (el-A'râf, 29). 

"Ai me të vërtetë e filloi krijimin e pastaj e përsërit atë..." (Jûnus, 4). 

A nuk lundron çdo gjë në gjithësinë e gjerë duke filluar nga atomi e deri te galaktika!? Madje edhe qytetërimet kanë lëvizje zik-zake. Edhe historia gjithashtu. Dhe pikërisht ky fakt i kthimit të amshueshëm, i cili inkuadron çdo gjë që ekziston, e konfirmon fenomenin e ringjalljes pas vdekjes. Dëshmia e dytë e ringjalljes është rendi i vendosur preciz i cili e përfshinë tërë gjithësinë, në të cilën çdo gjë funksionon sipas planit të caktuar me mençuri dhe zhvillohet sipas një rregulle të dhënë. Rregullimi i këtillë sundon në galaktikën më të madhe dhe në pjesëzën më të vogël të gjithësisë - atomit, e madje edhe në pjesëzën e tij - elektronin. Rendi dhe rregullimi përfshijnë çdo gjë që ekziston. As pjesa e atomit - elektroni nuk mund të kalojë nga "kozmosi" në "kozmos" brenda vetë atomit përveç me kusht që të marrë sasi të energjisë, fuqia e së cilës është në pajtim me shpjetësinë e tij. Që ta shpjegojmë këtë më mirë ta paramendojmë elektronin si udhëtar i cili që të udhëtojë diku duhet të ketë biletë udhëtimi. 

E si mundemi atëherë të kuptojmë që në këtë rregullim të rregulluar saktësisht mund të ikë dorasi apo tirani nga dënimi për shkak se ka arritur ta mashtrojë policinë. Arsyeja flet se do të pajtohen llogaritë. Kështu flet drejtësia. Njerëzit nga natyra janë të prirur të shkojnë nga drejtësia, që të duan e të kërkojnë, dhe të përpiqen që ta sendërtojnë. Por edhe përskaj gjithë kësaj, drejtësia në këtë botë nuk është realizuar gjithnjë. 

Nëse etja për ujë, siç thonë mendimtarët, tregon ekzistimin e ujit, atëherë edhe etja për drejtësi tregon ekzistimin e drejtësisë. Mirëpo, nëse drejtësia absolute nuk ekziston në këtë botë, atëherë doemos do të vijë dita dhe çasti kur do të vendoset drejtësia. 

E gjithë kjo që u tha deri më tash tregon se ekziston ringjallja pas vdekjes. Ai i cili beson në Kuran, nuk ka aspak nevojë për dëshmitë e këtilla të ringjalljes për arsye se ai beson me zemër dhe se është liruar nga lodhja të cilën e imponon diskutimi: 

"Dhe kur të pyesin ty për shpirtin, thuaju: "Shpirti është punë vetëm e Zotit tim, kurse juve u është dhënë fort pak dije." (El-Isrâ, 85). 

Shpirti është fshehtësi për të cilën askush nuk di asgjë. Është interesant të theksohet këtu se në Kuran gjithnjë gjatë të përmendurit të shpirtit është thënë se ai është "punë e Krijuesit": 

"... I cili ia shpall Shpalljen, Fjalët e Tij - kujt të dojë nga robërit e Tij..." (El-Muminu, 15); 

"Ua dërgon ëngjëjt me shpallje, sipas urdhrit të Tij, atyre njerëzve të vet që Ai do..." (En-Nahl, 2); 

"Me lejen e Zotit të tyre në (atë natë) zbresin ëgjëjt dhe Xhibrili për të gjitha çështjet." (El-Kadr, 4). 

"Kështu Ne edhe ty të shpallim atë çka po të shpallet." (Esh-Shûrâ, 52). 

Gjithnjë, pra, pranë shprehjes shpirti (err-rruhu) janë përmendur edhe fjalët: "Sipas caktimit tonë", "Sipas caktimit të Tij", "Sipas caktimit të Krijuesit tim". 

A nënkupton shprehja "Urdhri i Zotit" shpirtin? Edhe "Fjala e Zotit" gjithashtu? 

A nuk ka thënë All-llahu për Isaun (a.s.) se është: 

"... Me fjalën e vet se emrin do ta ketë Mesih, Isa, i biri i Merjemesë..." (Âli Imrân, 45); 

"Fjala e Tij, të cilën ia tha Merjemes dhe Fryma (Shpirti) i Tij." (En-Nisâ, 171). 

A janë shprehjet el-emru, dhe err-rrûhu sinonime të kuptimit të njëjtë? Këto shprehje janë vetëm shenja (simbole). Domethëniet e tyre të vërteta i di vetëm (All-llahu), I Gjithëdijshmi. 

Pas kësaj na mbetet që të preokupohemi me çështjen e "thirrjes së shpirtrave". Menjëherë të themi se ne dyshojmë në mundësinë e "thirrjes së shpirtrave". Është i dyshimtë pohimi se dhoma e errët shkakton thirrjen e shpirtit të dikujt. 

Mendimtari i madh Henri Suder thotë: 

"Burimet e kësaj shfaqjeje janë: logjika e brendshme dhe fuqitë shpirtërore të vetë ndërmjetësimit dhe asgjë tjetër". 

Kurse mendimtarët hindusë pohojnë: 

"Ata që paraqiten si ndërmjetës gjatë të "thirrurit" janë shpirtra botërorë të cilët dinë disa gjëra për të vdekurit dhe i përdorin për përqeshjen e të pranishëmve dhe përçmimin e tyre". 

Sufijtë (mistikët) muslimanë thonë që ai i cili merr pjesë në ato seanca, nuk është shpirti por dytësori (kipci), kurse ai është xhinni i cili e ka përcjellur të vdekurin gjatë jetës së tij dhe si i tillë i njeh fshehtësitë e tij. Pasi që xhinni është i përjetshëm ai jeton edhe pas vdekjes së shokut të tij. Xhinni është ai i cili tash merr pjesë në seanca dhe i zbulon fshehtësitë e shokut të tij: e imiton zërin e tij dhe i imiton sjelljet e tij me qëllim që, sipas traditës së xhinnëve, të pranishmit ti nënçmojë. Kjo vjen nga ajo sepse xhinnët janë armiq të njeriut. Ata (sufistët) pohojnë: 

"Nëse i bien ziles në zyrë, do të dalë portieri, derisa përgjegjësit nuk do ta lënë botën e tyre që të dalin. Ngjashëm është edhe në botën e shpirtrave: Ata të cilët marrin pjesë në seancat e thirrjes së shpirtrave dhe të pranishmit i përçmojnë, janë shpirtrat botërorë dhe xhinnët dhe të gjithë ata të cilët janë në nivel të tyre". Sa u përket shpirtrave të njerëzve, ata janë në botën tjetër, botën ndërmjet vdekjes dhe ringjalljes dhe ata nuk është e mundur të thirren. Por, është e mundur, mbase, që të lidhen me ata të cilët dëshirojnë në ëndërr apo në njëmendësi, nëse do të ekzistonin kushtet përkatëse për këtë. Nga shumë këso seancash në të cilat kemi prezentuar dhe në bazë të asaj çka kemi fituar si përvojë personale, kurse që ka të bëjë me këtë temë, mund të përfundojmë se: nuk ekziston asnjë dëshmi se dhoma e errët është shkaktare e pranisë së shpirtit të kërkuar. Mbase mendimi i mistikëve muslimanë më së miri e shpjegon se çka në të vërtetë po ndodh. Ky fenomen ende është në fazën e hulumtimit. Të theksojmë se, fatkeqësisht, këtu besëtytnitë janë ende më të përfaqësuara se sa të vërtetat e vërteta. Fjala e fundit për këtë ende sështë thënë. Nuk ka dyshim në atë se ti do të qeshesh me fjalët siç janë xhinnët, shpirtrat botërorë, kipcat e të ngjashme. Ti për këtë ke edhe arsyetim, sepse nëse nuk beson në të ekzistuarit e shpirtit tënd personal, si është atëherë e mundur të presim nga ti të besosh në të ekzistuarit e xhinnit tim... Nëse nuk beson në Zotin, si mundet nga ti të pritet të besosh në ekzistimin e djallit. Por edhe përveç kësaj, sikur të ishe i lindur para njëqind vjetësh dhe sikur të të vinte ndonjë njeri dhe të fillonte të të flasë për rrezet e padukshme të cilat kalojnë përtej hekurit, për fotografitë të cilat transmetohen nëpërmjet ajrit përtej oqeanit më shpejtë se një sekondë dhe për kozmonautin i cili ec mbi sipërfaqen e Hënës, a nuk do të qesheshe dhe pëlcitshe duke qeshur në të gjitha ato tregime dhe a nuk do të mendoje në vete se njeriu i cili ti tregoi të gjitha këto ka ikur nga ndonjë spital për të çmendur. Por, ja, edhe përkundër gjithë kësaj, të gjitha këto janë të vërteta të cilat ne sot i dëgjojmë dhe i shohim.

----------


## ABIGAIL

PERSHENDETJE!

SHPIRTI.........

Shpirti eshte nje nga tre pjeset perberese te njeriut.  Sepse 

NJERIU=SHPIRT=FRYME=TRUP

Shpirti nuk ka mase apo trajte, mund ta pershkruaj shume i ngjashem me Frymen, por ne asnje menyre nuk mund te them se eshte fryma e njeriut, por mund te them se jane kaq te ngjashme dhe te njejta dhe kaq prane njeri-tjetrit sa eshte shume e veshtire qe ti ndash apo te kuptosh ndonje dallim, por kjo nuk do te thote aspak se nuk pushojne se qeni dy pjese perberese te qenies se njeriut.

Per kete hedh drita dhe Perendia ne Bibel ku thekson qarte qe nuk eshte nje por dy gjera. Ja se cthuhet: 

* Sepse Fjala e Perendise eshte e gjalle dhe vepruese, me e mprehte se cdo shpate me dy tehe dhe deperton deri ne NDARJEN E SHPIRTIT dhe TE FRYMES, te nyjeve dhe te palcave...*  hebrenjte 4:12

Si njerez gjithmone kemi pasur pershtypjen se shpirti ishte diku brenda kraharorit te njeriut, por keto kohet e fundit, kam degjuar se shkenca doktorate ka arritur ne perfundimin se shpirti ndodhet ne koke ne te djathte te njeriut.

Gjithashtu do te shtoja qe shpirti ka veti te ndieje te shikoje, te degjoje, dhe eshte pjesa thelbesore e njeriut, eshte i pavdekshem dhe nuk mund te zhduket.

Miqesisht Abigail!

----------


## Mina

> _Postuar më parë nga kolombi_ 
> *Shpirti eshte ai liber shumefletesh i jetes se njeriut qe mbart bukuri e te fshehta,
> Thone se me vdekjen e njeriut shpirti clirohet nga burgu i trupit dhe behet arome ,tingull,behet drite,behet rilindje.*


Ky eshte nje pershkrim filozofik dhe poetik qe une nuk i leviz asnje presje. Percaktim me te sakte nuk ka!

----------


## Klevis2000

o abigail ke shume argumente biblike se fryma do te thote per shpirtin  dhe nuk eshte tjeter fryma tjeter shpirti

----------


## StterollA

Pershendetje dhe faleminderit per pergjigjet.

"Shpiriti eshte fryma e Perendise.. dmth ajo qe lidh trupin me Atin apo All-ahun (me nje fjale Zotin)". Ketu me veni ne dyshim, po ate qe s'besojne ne Zot pa shpirt jane?

- Nga vjen shpirti? Vjen nga ndonje planet tjeter sa here qe nje trup (femije)lind dhe ik kur trupi vdes, apo gjendet mes nesh ne kete bote dhe kalon nga nje trup qe vdes ne nje trup tjeter qe lind?

Eshte e veshtire te faktohet nje gje e tille, prandaj kerkoj dhe mendimet e juaja personale fillozofike.

StterollA

----------


## MtrX

filozofia:
shpirti eshte si gota e veres, ku gota eshte trupi, dhe vera eshte shpirti, kur thyet gota, vera derdhet...
Teoria Buddhiste

----------


## Albo

> _Postuar më parë nga StterollA_ 
> "Shpiriti eshte fryma e Perendise.. dmth ajo qe lidh trupin me Atin apo All-ahun (me nje fjale Zotin)". Ketu me veni ne dyshim, po ate qe s'besojne ne Zot pa shpirt jane?


Te mohosh Atin, nuk do te thote se ti ke lindur vetevetiu. Nese une do te thosha ty qe une nuk kam baba, ti do me besoje? Sigurisht qe jo, une ose nuk e njoh ate, ose e njoh por nuk e pranoj ate si babain tim. Asgje ne kete bote nuk krijohet vetevetiu, ashtu si jo cdo pyetje qe njerezit nuk i dine pergjigjen, nuk do te thote se nje pergjigje nuk egziston.




> - Nga vjen shpirti? Vjen nga ndonje planet tjeter sa here qe nje trup (femije)lind dhe ik kur trupi vdes, apo gjendet mes nesh ne kete bote dhe kalon nga nje trup qe vdes ne nje trup tjeter qe lind?


Shpirti vjen nga po ai burim nga ku ka rrjedhur edhe shpirti im edhe shpirti yt, edhe shpirti i cdo njeriu ne bote. Ai eshte burimi i dashurise, pasi Perendia eshte Dashuri! Misteri me i madh ne kete bote eshte jeta dhe njerezit mundohen ta kuptojne ate, por as qe behet fjale ta krijojne ate. Shpirti i Shenjte eshte burimi i jetes, pasi eshte Fryma e vete Perendise. Balta mori jete nga Fryma e Perendise per te krijuar Njeriun.

Shpirti asnjehere nuk e leshon trupin e njeriut deri ne vdekje. Ai rregjistron cdo mendim, cdo fjale qe del nga goja, cdo ndjesi qe njerezit perjetojne gjate jetes se tyre. Vdekja e ndan trupin nga shpirti, balta i kthehet baltes dhe Shpirti i kthehet Frymes se Perendise. Mbi shpirtin e cdo njeriu rendon mekati i Eves dhe Adamit, ne te gjithe nje dite vdesim. Ashtu si dielli lind njehere ne mengjes, ashtu si ai perendon ne darke, ashtu edhe shpirti i njeriut do te prehet ne erresiren e nates deri ne agimin e dites tjeter, kur dielli te lindi perseri.

Asnje pyetje ne kete bote nuk eshte pa pergjigje. Gabimi qe ne njerezit bejme eshte se mundohemi te zbulojme misteret e asaj bote qe nuk e krijuam duke shperfillur Krijuesin. Krijuesi ka pergjigje per cdo pyetje qe ne mund te kemi, mjafton ti drejtohemi Atij dhe Ai do te na beje te kuptojme.

Filozofia eshte arti i te pyeturit, urtesia eshte arti i te degjuarit!

Albo

----------


## Swan

Dikush pak me pare pati percaktimin e tij te paresores dhe dytesores dhe si rrjedhim u kap pas nje momenti vullneti per te percaktuar se paresor qenka shpirti,kur ne fakt akoma si ka dhene nje perkufizim te sakte se cfare eshte shpirti.Me duket se ngaterron vleresimin e Unit si te pandryshueshem,nderkohe qe Uni eshte nje relativitet,qe eshte i krijuar si pasoje e ngritjes se libidos ne nivelin e Egos supreme,pra qe eshte nje pasoje e rrjedhur jo nje natyre e pandryshueshme.Nuk e di se si do ta komentonte Unin e nje foshnje ne krahasim me Unin e nje adulti duke u bazuar ne thenien e tij te pandryshueshmerise se Unit?!?!?!
Personalisht e perkufizoj shpirtin si te barazvlereshmen e Unit,pra thjeshte nje sinonim gjuhesor te tij,i cili lind bashke me trupin(materiralen),zhvillohet gjate procesit jetesor,sipas kushteve materiale dhe sociale te jetes shoqerore dhe mbaron ne castin kur procesi i jetes perfundon,sepse materialja jone personale humbet cilesine e gjalleses(edhe ketu ti thote shpirti sa te doje fillo ha,prape se prape agjerim do ngelet i shkreti  :ngerdheshje:  ),nderkohe qe faktikish materia vazhdon te ekzistoj dhe nuk i vjen turp te jape prova per ekzistencen e saj pasardhesve tane,nderkohe qe shpirti kthehet ne ajer,arome,muzike,ndoshta dhe ne furtune nganjehere ,varet nga moti .......

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Omeri* r.a. ka thënë:

Ekzistojnë katër dete:
afshi është deti i mëkatit, _shpirti është deti i ëndjesh_ (qejfesh), vdekja është deti i jetës, kurse varri është deti i pendesës.
 


_Ç'është shpirti?_
* Zoti e di më së miri!

* Wa'bud rabbeke hattâ je'tijeke-l-jekin *

----------


## plloshtani

Shpirti eshte gjendja amorfe qe ze vendin e duhur ne trupin e njeriut... Shpirti eshte supranacionalja e mbreterise njerezore... Shpirti ka forcen e duhur qe te mbrohet nga sembimi aktiv i infektimve, ka aftesine e feshehur te kontrolloje cdo pozicion te njeriut... Dhe ne fund te fundit njeriun e nxjerr nga jeta letargjike, dhe nga fjalet anemike...
Me respekt

----------

